# any breeders in cali??



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

Just would like to see if there is any because i always see the serious people from other states. Not much in California it seems. :dancing:
hope to see some fellow serious cichlid keepers! :thumb:


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Got my Ilangi trophs breeding.

Gobbies, and shellies as well.

Still waiting on the blue rainbows and Ikola to start breeding for me.

I used to have a few groups of breeding peacocks, and a 300 gal with fronts, but I started working more and have reduced the number of tanks down to 3.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

This state has a lot of individuals breeding cichlids that are serious about what they are doing, although I am not aware of anyone that has a full scale operation that is a stand alone business. Three or four years ago I heard about a cichlid farm way up in northern California but I have no idea if it is still in existence.

There are also people who import and buy and sell fish to the public who might also be breeding some of the fish they sell, so in that sense there are breeders. Most of the guys I have come across are the types that have turned their garages into fish rooms and specialize in only certain types of fish.

I think they are probably out there but it's just a matter of finding them. What part of "California" do you live?

It does seem like all the good cichlids breeders are either in the Midwest, Florida, or the northern East Coast.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah i am in central/nothern california. i am in the bay area in san francisco.


----------



## PoloGreenMachine (May 18, 2010)

Im also in the bay area, oakland. is there any good places to find Venustus or Moori's?

It seems most LFS just stock your basic zebras and demasonis....loooking for some of the rarer ones.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Electricyellowdude and Polo Green Machine --- you are both at ground zero for most of the good importers and breeders in California. I almost went up to San Jose last month just to look at some baby T. Chatika Blue Rainbows but ended up postponing the trip because of time restraints, and I had no intention of buying any.

I'm not sure if I can mention individual companies here in the post but there are quite a few in your area. You need to take some time and really research the web for people selling cichlids. Do some serious data mining and key word searches. Even check craigslist.

Both of you two are literally surrounded by numerous companies and individuals selling quality cichlids.


----------

